# sus, tren, clen t3 cycle



## smaj210 (Feb 8, 2012)

This will be my second cycle and im planning it for a mega cut. First  cycle was test cyp 400mg for 10 weeks gained about 20 lbs and kept most  after pct.


will be usuing uncle z international line as the last cycle was great from him

the cycle will be as follows

Sust weeks 1-10 500mg
tren e weeks 1-8 200 upping upto 250 depending on sides etc
adex .5 every three days

clen starting at 40 mcg and increasing each week to 120/160mcg weeks 1-16
t3 again starting at 60mg increasing each week upto 100mcg, following the 2 days on 2 off


pct

weeks 13-16

nolva 40/20/20
Clomid 100/50/50

nolva and adex on hand

my starting weight is around 16.5 (229lbs) give or take a crap or two. im planning on starting this in march maybe 2nd/3rd week.

im roughly following Big A's guide to competition diet, i will tweak it a  bit but will post up more info later and also more on training and  cardio. But basically it will be 450/500g protein, 300g carbs decreasing  each week and around 30-50g fat

I will be logging it aswell, with pics depending on happy i feel about  posting pics on a board full of strangers who are fuelled with high test  levels.

Any comments critism or feedback welcome

thanks for looking


----------



## smaj210 (Feb 8, 2012)

bump


----------



## carmineb (Feb 8, 2012)

are you cycling the clen as in 2 days on 2 days off?  I hear doing that with cycling ECA alternatively works wonders.  clen is also something some people are using thru pct since it also assists in controlling cortisol.

love to see your log if you choose to start one.


----------



## smaj210 (Feb 8, 2012)

i was planning on running the clen the whole way through, however i know receptors will be down graded etc so i can alternate it when i feel that the clen isnt working as well and need to take a break. i have thought to cycle it with eca and yohomimbe as well. I will be keeping a log and post it up on here


----------



## GMO (Feb 8, 2012)

smaj210 said:


> This will be my second cycle and im planning it for a mega cut. First  cycle was test cyp 400mg for 10 weeks gained about 20 lbs and kept most  after pct.
> 
> 
> will be usuing uncle z international line as the last cycle was great from him
> ...



There is A LOT wrong with what you are proposing.  First off, if you are only running Tren E for 8 weeks, you are better off with the Acetate ester.  The enanthate ester is best run 10-12 weeks.

Secondly, sus needs to be pinned eod to keep blood levels of the drug stable due to the prop ester.

Thirdly, I would recommend T3 at 50mcg ED rather than clen.  Clen has a great deal of sides that some people cannot tolerate.  It can also cause heart palpitaions in some individuals. Also running T3 any higher than 75mcg is just asking for trouble.

Also, your PCT is jacked up.  Here is what your PCT should look like:

Clomid 100/10/75/50
Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5

Nolva is NOT needed and could actually lower your IGF-1 levels, which is not optimal during PCT.

Here are your choices:

Wk 1-10 Sus pinned eod
Wk 1-10 Tren A pinned 100mg eod
Wk 1-12 Adex 0.5mg eod or e3d

Then start PCT 3 weeks after your last shot of Sus due to the decanoate ester.

OR

Wk 1-12 Test E or 500mg/wk
Wk 1-10 Tren E  400mg/wk
Wk 1-12 Adex 0.5mg eod or e3d

Then start PCT 2 weeks after your last shot of test.

Also, I HIGHLY recommend using HCG at 500iu x2/wk especially because of the Tren.  This will make recovery MUCH easier when you are ready to PCT
If you do use HCG, run your adex 0.5mg eod, as it will cause more E2

In terms of diet, you want to eat just enough carbs to fuel your workout.  then Meat/Veggies for the remainder of the day.


----------



## Dath (Feb 8, 2012)

^^^^^ GMO covered it all


----------



## smaj210 (Feb 8, 2012)

GMO said:


> There is A LOT wrong with what you are proposing.  First off, if you are only running Tren E for 8 weeks, you are better off with the Acetate ester.  The enanthate ester is best run 10-12 weeks.
> 
> Secondly, sus needs to be pinned eod to keep blood levels of the drug stable due to the prop ester.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply. im gonna go with
sust 1-10
tren a 1-8

i did say that im gonna start on t3 at 40mcg and increase as i feel it.
pinning sust every other day sounds better.

will try pct without nolva as last time took me about 2 months of off time to feel normal and my mrs was complaining!

As for diet it will be about 70g carbs pre and post work out then green veg and salad with protein after.

im going to stick with the clen though and see how it goes, i can always stop it.

also why the 10 on 2nd week pct or is that a typo for 100?


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 8, 2012)

I would do clen up till you get the shakes then back it down a little.do it 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. Do a e/c/a stack every other week.t-3 start st 25mcgs then up ut every 3rd day umtill you hit 100 mcgs then hold it there for a week then tapper. It down.


----------



## boss (Feb 8, 2012)

Pretty sure he means 100 




smaj210 said:


> Thanks for your reply. im gonna go with
> sust 1-10
> tren a 1-8
> 
> ...


----------



## smaj210 (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks guys


----------

